# nearest trout stream?



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

whats the nearest trout stream from cleveland?? and also what kind of trout and what would i use gear wise....(rod,flies) thanks


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

If your talking about Steelhead trout then most of the Northern Tribs have them, Vermillion, Rocky River, Chagrin, and Grand are stocked. You can catch them between fall thru spring upto early May. You'll need a 7wt or 8wt fly rod with a large arbor reel. If your talking Rainbow or Brown trout you can road trip it to PA (need license and trout stamp), drive down to Clear Creek, or Mad River in Columbus. I would use a 4 or 5wt rod for that type of fishing. Punderson has stocked trout but you need to hit the lake particular time and season for them. Plus there are 3 private trout clubs in Cleveland, and 2 in the Sandusky area.

Flies are a multitude of ones to get, you use them at different hatches or conditions. I suggest you take a trip up to the library and pick up some books on fly fishing.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

They stock Kamloops Rainbows south of Berea. I believe it is catch and keep.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Is that spot on the South Rocky, if so think I know where it is. Never heard of Kamloops. Can you PM me the details??



rweis said:


> They stock Kamloops Rainbows south of Berea. I believe it is catch and keep.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The Cooks Forest area of Pa. has some great trout fishing. Clear Creek State Park is just down the road. The area has tons of streams and rivers. Also catching smallmouth in the Clarion river. Get a corn planters map at any local store and it will show you the areas with the best fishing.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Man if I knew you wanted rainbow trout I would have told you about a lake here that every year stocks about 2,500 in it and you can limit out in hour or so.As soon as they stock it they hit like crazy.this was in spring.and it is free though you need Ohio license most fish there have non plus over the limit.as 5 is limit they haul 5 gallon pails full out there and come back a few hours latter to get another.I got about 100 to 200 them.freezers full plus gave away the rest.keep me in mind next year they will stock it again.as they do every year that I remember.rite now there gone as no ones getting any.see my post back some time ago in spring.you do not need do the fly thing just use berklys power bait and fish bottom or use bobber.both work well.man they fight like crazy and you can get a hit about every 5 minutes.well till next year you need wait.sorry you missed my post back when I posted it.a few others from this club where there.they know what it was all about.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

There's also Apple Creek in Wooster, stocked with rainbows, I believe. There's more information on it here:

http://www.cfrtu.org/AppleCreek.asp


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a link to PA's trout stocking list by county. They stock just about every trickle of water in that state. 

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/stock.htm

If you plan to give it a shot this time of year you should know that trout don't feed as much when the water is warm. One solution to this is find water you know to be cold. The Youghiogheny River stays cold below the dam in Confluence because the water comes out the bottom of a deep reservoir. There's a hike and bike trail on one side of the river and a railroad track on the other side with miles of access though it's a semi-steep climb getting down to the river. It's a big river, I wear chest waders when I go there and take my 6wt rod. Wilderness Voyagers has a fly shop in OhioPyle, PA. Here's a link...

http://www.wilderness-voyageurs.com/index.htm

Most of thier business is in the paddling trips on the river but they sell plenty of flies and if you catch the right employee there you can get advice on what to use. This time of year ants and grasshoppers work good. It's about a 3 1/2 hour drive from Cleveland but once you get there everything is nearby... campground, river, fly shop, and a pub with great food, good beer (including Great Lakes), and rude service.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

As far as I know they are anywhere south of that dam in Berea. You might call the local DNR for more detail or check with a local bait store. It is my understanding that the Kamloops come from a strain of western lake-locked rainbows. They have no urge to migrate like the Steelies.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The metroparks stocks catchable size trout 10"+, some in the upper teens, early March thru the end of April. The start is often delayed due to ice or high water. The stockings continue each week (smaller amounts) in different spots from Berea (baldwin lake) to a bit beyond rte 82. This is the east branch of the river. The limit is restricted during that time (keep = 2) since the entire rocky river falls under the steelhead limits.

Some of these fish make it downstream and out to the lake. Where (if) they return is a guess. I have caught some fall trout that don't look like the typical steelhead (spots thru most of the body, not just along the top) which could be one of these trout heading back with the others. I have caught some golden (rainbow) trout from the hinkley lake stockings in the lower rocky, so these trout do move downstream when the water starts to warm. Since the kamloops strain aren't stocked at the smolt stage (they're beyond that), they don't have the imprint to return back to the rocky in the future.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

You can catch Steelhead in Euclid Creek in the fall through Spring.


----------

